# Bow hunter needed



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

I posted a lease opening in the hunting forum before I relized I was in the wrong one so please look for the one called lease opening and let me know if anyone is interested. We have been feeding feed and protein for over a year now and the third man on the lease lost his job so he is off. Feeders and blinds are in place and we have plenty axis deer and have seen one blackbuck one red stag and three elk on the place.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Where at, how much. Gotta phone #?


----------

